# [Macbook late 2008]Virer OSX sereinement ?



## Otnas (28 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai cherché ici ou là des infos sur le forum, mais je n'arrive pas à être sûr de moi.

Je suis sur le point de virer complètement OSX de mon Macbook late 2008 (dit "unibody"). Je souhaite en effet passer complètement sous Linux. Pour cela, j'ai choisi Linux Mint, j'ai essayé une version Live qui fonctionne parfaitement et qui me convient bien.

Je suis "semi-débutant", car j'avais déjà bidouillé Linux lors de mes études il y a une dizaine d'années. Cependant, je ne suis plus vraiment familier du truc ... même si ça va beaucoup mieux maintenant en termes de reconnaissances de matériels, etc.

Voici mes interrogations :
- Je vais virer OSX, et ça ne me gêne pas. Mais si jamais je souhaite un jour repartir de zéro, puis-je refaire manger un disque de OS X 10.5 (celui livré avec la bestiole) pour tout réinstaller "d'usine" ?
- Corollaire de la question : les combinaisons de touches au démarrage (par exemple) sont-elles liées à une partition qu'il ne faudrait, par exemple, surtout pas toucher ?
- Si je dois laisser une partition quelconque, y a t-il une manipulation à faire pour la neutraliser une fois le linux installé ?

Bref, je souhaite simplement éviter d'effacer une partition qu'il ne faudrait surtout pas effacer.

J'ai cru voir à travers quelques sujets que je peux tout virer tout en gardant la possibilité un jour de repartir d'un CD d'OS X avec un HDD complètement vierge, mais j'aimerais en être absolument sûr.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Otnas


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2017)

Tu peux tout virer sans problème.
Si tu veux réinstaller OS X par la suite, il te suffira de redémarrer sur le DVD et de repartitionner le disque interne et réinstaller tranquillement.
Je l'ai déjà fait sur mon MacBook Air.

Cela dit, suivant la taille du disque du portable, tu peux aussi conserver une petite partition de OS X (25 GB) pour aller plus vite le jour où tu réinstalles OS X, ou pour effectuer des mises à jour (de la ROM par exemple : mais la probabilité d'en voir une arriver est nulle).


----------



## Otnas (28 Mars 2017)

Cool merci. Et sinon pas de souci avec les touches de boot ? (genre touche option pour choisir sur quoi booter ?

Et pour le gestionnaire de boot, c'est l'install de Linux Mint qui va tout virer pour mettre le sien ?

EDIT : en fait, je passe à Linux pour deux raisons qui sont liées. La première, c'est que je suis sous Snow Leopard avec l'impossibilité de faire de mise à jour car mon Macbook late 2008 ne supporte pas la dernière version de Mac OS X (le 10.12 je crois). Et de plus, même si j'arrivais à faire un update vers l'OS X le plus avancé supporté par mon matériel (le 10.11 je crois, El Capitan), je pense que ça serait très lent. Donc si quelqu'un sait comment je peux mettre à jour et si ça pouvait marcher "correctement" avec un SSD sous le capot, je suis preneur aussi, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de solution. Et puis Linux Mint est tellement agréable ...


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2017)

Mettre un SSD est de toute façon une bonne idée : cela soulage considérablement le système grâce à l'accélération des lectures/écritures. Note que tu n'es pas obligé de prendre ce qui se fait de plus véloce puisque cet ordinateur est plus limité que ceux d'aujourd'hui sur ce point. Tu peux donc privilégier la taille par rapport aux débits.

De plus, tu peux conserver le disque interne dans un boîtier USB. Tu pourras redémarrer ton Mac sur ce disque externe en cas de besoin.
Et même, si tu veux réinstaller OS X, après avoir démarré sur le disque externe (OS X) tu pourras repartitionner le disque interne (le SSD) pour cloner le disque externe dessus et retrouver un Mac avec Leopard.

Par ailleurs, ajouter de la RAM est _aussi_ une bonne idée, si tu n'es pas au maximum.

Reste que pour choisir entre OS X et Linux, il te faut déterminer si tu peux faire tout ce que tu souhaites avec Linux. Si c'est le cas, alors autant prendre Linux.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2017)

Salut *Otnas
*
La page Apple suivante : ☞*Mise à niveau vers OS X El Capitan*☜ te donne le lien qui permet le téléchargement d'«El Capitan 10.11.6» à partir d'un Mac supportant actuellement «Snow Léopard».

Comme la connexion à l'AppStore est impliquée > le logiciel «AppStore.app» doit être présent dans les applications de «Snow Léopard» > donc il faut que la MÀJ de cet OS soit au minimum 10.6.6 (qui a introduit le logiciel). Bref : faire les MÀJ disponibles jusqu'à la dernière = 10.6.8 si ce n'est pas encore fait.

Je ne te conseille pas de faire cette mise-à-niveau 10.6 --> 10.11 sur ton HDD > mais d'attendre d'avoir mis en place ton SSD > et cloné ton «Snow Léopard» dans le volume d'une partition du SSD (avec la version d'archive ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner 3.5*☜ - démo gratuite un mois). Pour des raisons de vitesse des opérations.

«El Capitan 10.11.6» devrait bien marcher sur ton Mac avec un SSD. Comme indiqué par *bompi* : tu peux augmenter la RAM (jusqu'à *6 Go* - *8 Go* même si tu as le modèle _MacBook Pro 15" Late_2008_). La marque ☞*Crucial*☜ est une référence pour les 2 produits (SSD et RAM).

Pour ce qui est de Linux : je n'ai rien à dire, car je n'en utilise pas de distribution.


----------



## Otnas (28 Mars 2017)

Bon, et bien j'ai finalement basculé sur Linux Mint. Et ça marche. Et vraiment rudement bien.

Le dernier truc qui me faisait hésiter était la gestion/édition des photos, que je ferai désormais avec Darktable. Ce n'est peut être pas au niveau de Lightroom/Aperture/DXO (j'utilisais aperture puis plus tard Lightroom), mais ça fait vraiment le taff pour un amateur comme moi. J'attends de découvrir un peu plus mais franchement en première approche c'est juste génial.

Pour le reste, tout marche comme sur des roulettes. Simplement les drivers Broadcom propriétaire à installer mais ça se fait en 2 min : une fois l'install terminée on clique sur "driver manager" (ou gestionnaire de pilotes si vous avez la version française) et là il demande la clé USB d'installation. Là, 3 clics suffisent, le pilote wifi est installé et vous êtes sur le net.

C'est exactement ce que je cherchais ça a donné un nouveau souffle à mon Macbook qui a retrouvé sa réactivité d'antan.

Je ne suis pas prêt de repasser chez la pomme pour un quelconque ordinateur. Trop cher pour une durée de vie bien trop courte.

Merci à ceux qui m'ont répondu, j'essaierai de faire un retour d'ici quelques semaines/mois d'utilisation.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2017)

Otnas a dit:


> Je ne suis pas prêt de repasser chez la pomme pour un quelconque ordinateur. Trop cher pour une durée de vie bien trop courte.



Permets-moi de juger ta déclaration non-concordante avec ton expérience : tu en es à 9 ans d'utilisation de ton _MacBook Pro_2008_ et sembles bien avoir l'intention de l'utiliser encore via Linux --> tu ne trouves pas que c'est une carrière exceptionnellement longue pour un ordinateur  ?​


----------



## Otnas (29 Mars 2017)

Permets toi donc. Mais je ne suis dans tous les cas pas prêt de racheter un matériel Apple (iPad mis à part, les prix restent relativement raisonnables).

J'ai également un PC vieux d'une dizaine d'année et qui marche également très bien. Pour un investissement de depart bien inférieur à l'équivalent Apple ... 

Du coup, je maintiens complètement mon point de vue. La "dépense supplémentaire" chez Apple se justifiait à mon sens par un système optimisé et surtout par OS X. Quand je vois ce que c'est devenu, ce n'est pas pour moi.

Dans tous les cas, très satisfait de Linux Mint, que je recommande, Mac ou pas Mac.


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2017)

Il est clair que l'interface graphique paraît incroyablement légère quand on revient à Linux (ou *BSD : ne les oublions pas  ). On consomme moins de RAM et c'est réactif. Ce que l'on perd, c'est plutôt la gestion de la batterie.
Coté pavé tactile, les pilotes actuels sont dorénavant excellents.

Quant à la durée des ordinateurs : pour des gammes similaires entre PC et Macs, la durée est similaire elle-aussi. Apple n'est pas vraiment meilleure que les autres, mais ne vend aucun ordinateur bas de gamme donc _tous_ ses ordinateurs sont résistants (je mets de côté les péripéties de production inhérentes à toute fabrication).

C'est plutôt qu'avec Linux, on peut aisément choisir le type de composition que l'on souhaite (gestionnaire de fenêtres et compositeur), donc en prendre un léger, sans effet inutile et fastidieux, réactif, qui fait qu'une machine ancienne semble pouvoir durer encore un bon moment alors que le support en est fini côté Apple.


----------



## Otnas (29 Mars 2017)

Gestion de la batterie, sur un appareil aussi vieux, ca n'est finalement pas un problème. La pauvre batterie n'est plus aussi en forme qu'a ses débuts, le branchement au secteur est quasi obligatoire dès qu'on veut faire quelque chose qui risque de durer plus de 30 à 45 minutes.

Sans compter le temps de charge qui est considérablement long.


----------



## omni (2 Avril 2017)

Bonjour
Je me permets une petite intervention sans conséquence, mais juste pour donner mon expérience sur la longévité du matériel Apple. 
Oui c'est cher comme matériel et peut être de plus en plus... mais mon MacBook Pro 15" de mi 2007 C2D livré de base avec léopard tourne aujourd'hui sans problème avec El Capitan. Je lui ai ajouté de la mémoire : le maximum = 6 Go et un SSD et il tourne comme une horloge. À l'époque j'ai acheté cette machine sur le Refurb 1500 euros. Nous sommes en 2017, c'est donc un ordi qui a plus de 9 ans et qui fonctionne encore tous les jours. Mon utilisation principale n'est certes pas trop exigeante : bureautique (Word, Excel, PowerPoint...) mais elle est journalière. À côté les PC portables du boulot font trois ou quatre ans...il est vrai que ce sont des portables "classiques" en tout cas pas haut de gamme, mais achetés quand même à environ 800 ou 900 euros. 
Voilà c'est juste un retour d'expérience sur la durée de vie potentielle d'une machine et je vous rejoins, après j'espère bien faire tourner mon MBP avec une distribution LINUX ne serait-ce que pour le plaisir d'utiliser encore cette machine !


----------

